# Fall Desserts???



## cheftess (Sep 28, 2008)

I wholesale desserts to local Restaurants in my area. Any ideas for some "new" fall desserts that haven't been done to death? 

Please...no pumpkin cheese cake or pumpkin creme brulee...NEW ideas only please.:lips:


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Pears
Grapes
Chestnuts/chestnut puree
Anything with cinnamon
Gingerbread
caramel


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

sticky date pudding with toffee sauce

or 
bread and butter pudding 

or 
apple and feijoa pie

or 
quince steamed pudding
or 
hot autumn compote with apples, pears, apricots and prunes with spices and creme anglaise


----------



## cheftess (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you for such great ideas! I forgot about some of these!:roll:


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

I make pear carmel Mousse .with pear chips 

take your pecan pie filling and use a tart shell put any thing you want in it dried figs ,apricots poach the fruits in a quick brandy or wiskey surup first ..

T


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

What about apple or pear tarte tatin?
Hazelnut orange tart- torte noccielli?
Baked sugar pumpkins with (fill in the blank) custard inside?
Apple lattice tart?
Mexican chocolate cake?
hot chocolate creme brulee?
Baked apples served warm with vanilla ice cream and carmel- Apple sundae?
Molasses skillet cake?
candied quince clafoutis?
any kind of fig tart? fig "newton" type filling, fressh figs on top?

I could come up with about 100 more, just think out of the box.
If I see pumpkin cheesecake on one more menu I am going to hurl.

I'm going to post my fall menu for critique next, maybe that will give you some ideas.


----------



## cheftess (Sep 28, 2008)

ok...now a new twist. I have three restraunts wanting "signature" menus'.....all in the same beach town.....one is a mom and pop family diner. The other two are high end eateries. The mom and pop place is easy.....but two resorts with completely different menu's is challenging. Exciting for me me though!! Thanks peoples!!!!:chef:


----------



## tri2cook (Nov 25, 2007)

I do a fall dessert I call _mac 'n' cheese _that involves a stilton cheesecake (yes, it's sweet), a walnut-sucanat shortbread and caramelized mcintosh apples.


----------



## cheftess (Sep 28, 2008)

Huckleberries are really going crazy here now. I'm thinking of doing a huckleberry bread pudding with a white chocolate rum sauce... (using my day old cinnamon rolls from my coffee shop). 

I've also decided on a Pear Tarte Tatin with Vanilla and Ginger
and
a Caramel Granny Smith apple pie

I also think I'l do a brandy snap cup with home made honey ice cream

Anyway...that's the beginnings of my menu.
:crazy:


----------



## pastrymama (Mar 26, 2005)

I make a warm ginger cake. It is a variation of a sticky toffee pudding with grated, ground and candied ginger in it. It is so good!


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

what about a pumpkin tiramisu, using frangelico and pumpkin
layering it with pound cake and spiced coffee?

or a pumpkin trifle with caramelized pears.


----------

